# how long should my battery last?



## Ynought (Jul 16, 2006)

I have a powerbook g4. I'm using apps like web browsers, excel, word, mail, iCal...normal stuff. My battery says I've got an hour and a half (after a full charge). That seems low. Is it?


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 16, 2006)

Depends on how you have your settings for the CPU, display, etc enabled in Energy Saver.  Also, using your optical drive or using USB with the battery will eat up battery life.


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 16, 2006)

If you want to save on battery on any portable you have to do some simple steps.

1. Don't play CD/DVD while on battery. The drives eat electricity like crazy.
2. Turn you monitor brightness down some. The LCD back light also eats electricity. Turning the monitor down will give at least 30 minutes more power.
3. Open System Preferences->Energy Saver and set a reduced processor profile while using the battery. 

These simple steps will work on most any portable you are using on battery.


----------



## sgould (Jul 16, 2006)

The battery on my iBook G4 lasts about 5 hours if I just use it for compouting and the internet - not CD stuff.

Also the battery is Lithium something or other.  These typically last for around 300 full charges from flat.  So I always used the mains power whenever I can, rather than just plugging in when the battery gets low and then recharging.


----------



## fryke (Jul 16, 2006)

Won't get 5 hours out of the PowerBook G4, probably. Which model exactly is it? My 15" 1.33 GHz PowerBook G4 gave me around 3.5 - 4 hours when I was just working lightly (typing in TextEdit, basically) at lowest brightness.


----------



## Ynought (Jul 18, 2006)

I have the 15" version. I have done some of the things recommended (turned down brightness and reduced the CPU settings. I have browsers (camino and opera), word, excel, iCal, dictionary and calculator open and I still only have 1:50 on my battery. CDs or DVDs? Are you joking?! on my batt. i'd get about 15 minutes of play, shit, if I play a video from off the hard drive i'm in the red in 20 minutes. Based on the responses, this seems like a weak battery and I may go talk to the folks at the apple store....


----------



## fryke (Jul 18, 2006)

Hm. Yep. First re-condition your battery, though, by running it down completely and recharge it completely a couple of times. Use Coconut Battery to see about the state of your battery. It's a helpful tool.


----------



## Ynought (Jul 18, 2006)

I'll give that a try. Thanks


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 18, 2006)

Also my battery on my PowerBook Ti went after the first couple of years (hard living). I then got a great replacement battery from OWC and it now the battery behaves better than the original.


----------

